# Her name was Magic



## scooter2044 (Jun 4, 2015)

Spent some time in one of the state parks last weekend. We stopped in at the park office and they were starting a presentation on the Great Horned Owl. They brought out a rehabilitated owl that had been with them for 22 years because she couldn't be let go. Her name was Magic, and she was very grumpy. But she was beautiful.




rehabilitated great horned owl by Sheila Swindell, on Flickr




rehabilitated owl by Sheila Swindell, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 5, 2015)

Lovely critter.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 5, 2015)

I love these! The purplish sky makes it very mystical. They remind me of something you would see in a Harry Potter movie.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 5, 2015)

Nice shots! Love the eyes.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 5, 2015)

Beautiful capture.  Love the eyes


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 5, 2015)

Welcome Back Zoo Guy.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks, been on hiatus for a while.  Just now getting enough free time to post


----------



## terri (Jun 5, 2015)

I love the notion of the grumpy owl - she is too pretty to be grumpy!    Nice work.


----------



## scooter2044 (Jun 5, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> I love these! The purplish sky makes it very mystical. They remind me of something you would see in a Harry Potter movie.


That was actually the wall behind the owl. On the left and right behind her were all kinds of stuffed birds on display. No wonder she was grumpy. She kept turning around and seeing all those other birds.


----------



## scooter2044 (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks for the comments everyone!


----------



## Woodsman (Jun 6, 2015)

Real nice, love the first one


----------



## annamaria (Jun 6, 2015)

Love that first shot!!


----------



## annamaria (Jun 6, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> Thanks, been on hiatus for a while.  Just now getting enough free time to post



Hey Robbins I sure have missed you and your funny quotes.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 7, 2015)

annamaria said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, been on hiatus for a while.  Just now getting enough free time to post
> ...



Thanks, been a while since I've been able to post.  I promise though I'll say something funny.  Eventually.  Lol


----------



## BillM (Jun 7, 2015)

Those shots are magic 


And Todd only came back cause I started a zoo thread


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 8, 2015)

BillM said:


> Those shots are magic
> 
> 
> And Todd only came back cause I started a zoo thread


True.  I was waiting quietly like a trapdoor spider until I could spring out of the shadows.

Looked great on paper but I think I might have sprained something in the landing.  Lol


----------

